
Introduction to Unladen Swallow - gthank
http://lazypython.blogspot.com/2009/11/introduction-to-unladen-swallow.html
======
wglb
Personally, I think the LLVM addition is quite exciting. I think there is some
good performance potential there, and I think you get as a side effedt nice
portability.

------
DanielBMarkham
Is that an African or European swallow?

Seriously, guys. How much further can we get with products with cultural
allusions? Aside from Java guys in the trenches, can anybody track all the
world-of-coffee spinoff names? At some point instead of being a mnemonic it
becomes just so much garbled noise...

~~~
rauljara
The language is Python, as in Monty, you know. And it's only marketed for
geeks. I fail to see how a naming convention based on something that bring
90%+ of geeks joy is any worse than naming programming languages after letters
of the alphabet followed by addition symbols or pound signs.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I think it's a great naming convention.

Guys, I get the reference. I understand the two are related.

Just wondering how many products can come up with spinoffs that fit into the
Python lore until you either run out of lore or it all starts running
together, that's all.

~~~
scott_s
We'll know when we get there?

